# I'm Italian and I can give you some info



## Debby

Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school) 
anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow 

Bye!
Debby


----------



## Flowery

Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


Hi Debby,

It is very kind of you 

I need some information, but I don't know if I can get it here, but I will try....
Maybe you know there are some stores (like factory outlets) where all unsold clothes for previous collections are being collected from different shops and moved there. For example, unsold collections of famous brends like D&G, Prada, Gucci, etc....
In such stores such clothes normally are very very cheap, since they are from previous collections and are being sold under hugh discounts (more that 50-70%).
Do you know how to call such stores and where in Milan (or in Milan area) I can find some of them?

I read some info in internet about factory outlets (like D&G outlet in Florence or Outlet in Fox Town in Switzerland), but it seem to me that in those outlets a new collections are being sold, and prices are still high. And I need old collections with a very cheap price....

I hope that you can help me....
Gul


----------



## geja

*info on motorcylce license*

Hi Debbie,
I'm from Australia. I would like to know if you could help with some info when you get the time.
I want to get my motorcycle license and am wondering if there is a possibility of doing it here in italy? Do they allow foreigners to get one? I only have an Australian Drivers License but I have had it for 10 years.


Thanks!
Georgia


----------



## Debby

Hey Georgia, 

surely you can get your driving licence here in italy. 
You must only have the entry visa or similar, I think that u cannot get the driving licence if u'r here as a tourist.

Anyway, I have friends that are getting the driving lic just in this days and I'll be able to give u some correct informations next days.

Bye and sorry for my english


----------



## Debby

Flowery said:


> Hi Debby,
> 
> It is very kind of you
> 
> I need some information, but I don't know if I can get it here, but I will try....
> Maybe you know there are some stores (like factory outlets) where all unsold clothes for previous collections are being collected from different shops and moved there. For example, unsold collections of famous brends like D&G, Prada, Gucci, etc....
> In such stores such clothes normally are very very cheap, since they are from previous collections and are being sold under hugh discounts (more that 50-70%).
> Do you know how to call such stores and where in Milan (or in Milan area) I can find some of them?
> 
> I read some info in internet about factory outlets (like D&G outlet in Florence or Outlet in Fox Town in Switzerland), but it seem to me that in those outlets a new collections are being sold, and prices are still high. And I need old collections with a very cheap price....
> 
> I hope that you can help me....
> Gul


Hi Gul!!
The places you mean are the factory outlets (we call them only outlet) and in Milan area (or near at least) there are a lot of them, I know very well some of them 'cause sometimes me and my friends go there for shopping 

Well, in Milano city there are no big outlets, the best of them are in the hinterland, about 50/60km far from there (I live in Milan), and you can reach them by car.

The first and the biggest one I know is the *Serravalle Outlet*, the website says that the most important brands are: Asics, Rifle, Slam, Beauty Ventures, Benetton, Petit Bateau, Miroglio, Villeroy & Boch, Calzedonia, Frette, Marina Yachting, Henry Cotton's, Mandarina Duck, Pal Zileri, Samsonite, Cotton Belt, Calvin Klein, Guess, Sergio Tacchini, Levi's Strauss, Dockers, Diesel, Hammer, Stefanel, Nike, Binda, Pinko, Rebecchi, Invicta, Diadora, Cacharel, Valextra, Saldarini, Genny, Trussardi, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana etc....

And then there is the *Fidenza Village*, you can find the website (it have the enghisl language too) in google clicking Fidenza Village, the first result.

You found high prices in the outlets in Flocence or Switzerland because "they are rich" and their prices are high for everything you will buy eheheh..

Let me know!!

Bye
Debby


----------



## geja

Thanks Debbie. that would be great if you find out any more info. Just to clarify what i wrote the last inquiry - I was needing to go for a test to get a motorcycle license because i don't have one yet but i want one! 
It is only the drivers license that i have had for the last ten years. Sorry if i didnt make that one clear.
thanks


----------



## Debby

geja said:


> Thanks Debbie. that would be great if you find out any more info. Just to clarify what i wrote the last inquiry - I was needing to go for a test to get a motorcycle license because i don't have one yet but i want one!
> It is only the drivers license that i have had for the last ten years. Sorry if i didnt make that one clear.
> thanks


Oh I'm sorry sorry Georgia, I didn' t understand 
Ok, I don't know this but I'll let you know asap!

Bye bye 
Debby


----------



## Flowery

Debby said:


> Hi Gul!!
> The places you mean are the factory outlets (we call them only outlet) and in Milan area (or near at least) there are a lot of them, I know very well some of them 'cause sometimes me and my friends go there for shopping
> 
> Well, in Milano city there are no big outlets, the best of them are in the hinterland, about 50/60km far from there (I live in Milan), and you can reach them by car.
> 
> The first and the biggest one I know is the *Serravalle Outlet*, the website says that the most important brands are: Asics, Rifle, Slam, Beauty Ventures, Benetton, Petit Bateau, Miroglio, Villeroy & Boch, Calzedonia, Frette, Marina Yachting, Henry Cotton's, Mandarina Duck, Pal Zileri, Samsonite, Cotton Belt, Calvin Klein, Guess, Sergio Tacchini, Levi's Strauss, Dockers, Diesel, Hammer, Stefanel, Nike, Binda, Pinko, Rebecchi, Invicta, Diadora, Cacharel, Valextra, Saldarini, Genny, Trussardi, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana etc....
> 
> And then there is the *Fidenza Village*, you can find the website (it have the enghisl language too) in google clicking Fidenza Village, the first result.
> 
> You found high prices in the outlets in Flocence or Switzerland because "they are rich" and their prices are high for everything you will buy eheheh..
> 
> Let me know!!
> 
> Bye
> Debby



Thanks a lot for info, Debby.
It is very kind of you....

As I understood they sell not only new stock from factories, but also old stock (old season collections)? What is the best time to go there? When do they have the best discounts? Is it June or July? Or do they have discounts the whole year?


You also mentioned one outlet in the Hinterland. What is the name of that outlet?
Do you know if in outlets, which you mentioned in your post above, they sell good quality clothes? Are they as expensive as in the normal shops? Can you give me some price indications, please? For example for Prada and D&G clothes?
I am asking it, because yesterday I went to Big outlet in Roermond, it is in the Netherlands. That Outlets belongs to the chain of Mc Arthur Glen.
And the clothes which I saw there were really terrible..... And prices so high..... For example, for a very man's shirt in D&G outlet they asked EUR150-200 euro., for a simple trenchcoat in another Outlet they asked EUR350. And that trenchcoat was really very simple.....

It seemed to me that the price which they put in Outlet is almost the same as in normal shops....


Gul


----------



## Debby

Flowery said:


> Thanks a lot for info, Debby.
> It is very kind of you....
> 
> As I understood they sell not only new stock from factories, but also old stock (old season collections)? What is the best time to go there? When do they have the best discounts? Is it June or July? Or do they have discounts the whole year?
> 
> 
> You also mentioned one outlet in the Hinterland. What is the name of that outlet?
> Do you know if in outlets, which you mentioned in your post above, they sell good quality clothes? Are they as expensive as in the normal shops? Can you give me some price indications, please? For example for Prada and D&G clothes?
> I am asking it, because yesterday I went to Big outlet in Roermond, it is in the Netherlands. That Outlets belongs to the chain of Mc Arthur Glen.
> And the clothes which I saw there were really terrible..... And prices so high..... For example, for a very man's shirt in D&G outlet they asked EUR150-200 euro., for a simple trenchcoat in another Outlet they asked EUR350. And that trenchcoat was really very simple.....
> 
> It seemed to me that the price which they put in Outlet is almost the same as in normal shops....
> 
> 
> Gul


Hi Gul, 

outlets near Milan are too many, but the outlets I suggested you are surely the best. 
Prices are low, surely not like normal shops, but you can find clothers with a low price as well as very expensive clothers.
Last time I saw a D&G smoking at €170, at Serravalle outlet, in a normal shop a D&G smoking can cost starting from €400 so on...

Surely the best moment for a good and not expensive shopping is the sales month, june or january, but I think u can find something interesting noe as well.


----------



## Flowery

Debby said:


> Hi Gul,
> 
> outlets near Milan are too many, but the outlets I suggested you are surely the best.
> Prices are low, surely not like normal shops, but you can find clothers with a low price as well as very expensive clothers.
> Last time I saw a D&G smoking at €170, at Serravalle outlet, in a normal shop a D&G smoking can cost starting from €400 so on...
> 
> Surely the best moment for a good and not expensive shopping is the sales month, june or january, but I think u can find something interesting noe as well.


Hi Debby.
Your information is very helpfull for me.
Thanks again for your time to replying me 

Gul


----------



## Debby

Flowery said:


> Hi Debby.
> Your information is very helpfull for me.
> Thanks again for your time to replying me
> 
> Gul


Thanx to u and sorry for my "mackeronic" english eheheh 

Bye!


----------



## Flowery

Debby said:


> Thanx to u and sorry for my "mackeronic" english eheheh
> 
> Bye!


No, your English is very good  Believe me


----------



## Debby

Flowery said:


> No, your English is very good  Believe me


 Thanx Flowery...even though I wouldn't mind keeping in training my spoken english.
Written it's too easy with wordreference


----------



## falconer

Hi Debbie

me and my family are looking to relocate to italy in august this year and we are due to visit the Lombardia area at the end of june, but we were wondering if you know of any good websites we could look at for long term rental properties and schools within that region or the whole of italy! we also wanted to try and find out more about what facilities are in italy for autistic children as our son is autistic and that was one of the reasons we were coming over in June was to find out more about autism in italy and rental properties. Any info you could give us would be grately appreciated.


----------



## Debby

falconer said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> me and my family are looking to relocate to italy in august this year and we are due to visit the Lombardia area at the end of june, but we were wondering if you know of any good websites we could look at for long term rental properties and schools within that region or the whole of italy! we also wanted to try and find out more about what facilities are in italy for autistic children as our son is autistic and that was one of the reasons we were coming over in June was to find out more about autism in italy and rental properties. Any info you could give us would be grately appreciated.


Hello falconer, 

I live in Lombardia, in Milan, so I try to help you 
First, where would you like to live in Lombardia? To start, and for your needs, I'd suggest you Milan, it is a big city so it's easy to finda flat or a place in rental, and you can find a school or institute which can take care of your son.

To start I found out some links.
For apartments:
Milan Apartments | Apartments in Milan | Milan Apartment | Apartment in Milan
Milan Apartment Rental : Milano apartments & residence for rent : Furnished flats in Milan, Italy - Home Page
RENTXPRESS - Milan rentals - flats in Milan Italy

Some general infos about servuices for autistics:
Autismo On-line - Scuola e Autismo (it's in italian language, if u jknow someone that can translate you, or I will do that for you in next days)
ISTITUTO SACRA FAMIGLIA - CESANO BOSCONE - MILANO - CENTRO PER L'AUTISMO - CENTRO DIURNO SEZ. 3 (this is a Center for Autism, I didn't understand if you also need it)

For your son integration at school here in italy, I guess that about every institute here is organized to take care of people like him, anyway I think that the better way is to come here and have a look around in milan, this is a cisy you can find everything in.

Let me know something else you need, I can help you to find more info!

Bye 

Debby


----------



## falconer

Hello Debby

Thank you very much for that excellent site on Autism, we found it extremly helpful. Also for the links about property in milan, if it is not to much trouble could you please let me know of any good websites that I look on to find italian schools for our children as we would like to enroll them into italian schools.

If I wanted to look for italian rental websites what would i need to type in to the internet to get them up as we were also intrested in lake garda, como and naples but all we can find is holiday lets and not long term rentals! finding the right schools is so important to us as we and the children are currently taking italian lessons and we feel the children will get more out of the move if they are italian schools.

Thank you so much for all of your help and advice it is so appreciated look forward to hearing from you.

John & Michelle


----------



## bahamut

Hi again falconer, you will need an house for long term right? 

It will be quite easy to find apartments through agencies or journals here or on websites like your gumtree. Milan is quite expensive, remember that.

check out this website Case e Appartamenti in Affitto a Milano 

what you need to type is: Affitto Appartamento


----------



## southernguy

*Living in Italy*

Hi Debby,
Just wrote you a private email...so let me know when you receive it...thanks




Debby said:


> Hi Gul!!
> The places you mean are the factory outlets (we call them only outlet) and in Milan area (or near at least) there are a lot of them, I know very well some of them 'cause sometimes me and my friends go there for shopping
> 
> Well, in Milano city there are no big outlets, the best of them are in the hinterland, about 50/60km far from there (I live in Milan), and you can reach them by car.
> 
> The first and the biggest one I know is the *Serravalle Outlet*, the website says that the most important brands are: Asics, Rifle, Slam, Beauty Ventures, Benetton, Petit Bateau, Miroglio, Villeroy & Boch, Calzedonia, Frette, Marina Yachting, Henry Cotton's, Mandarina Duck, Pal Zileri, Samsonite, Cotton Belt, Calvin Klein, Guess, Sergio Tacchini, Levi's Strauss, Dockers, Diesel, Hammer, Stefanel, Nike, Binda, Pinko, Rebecchi, Invicta, Diadora, Cacharel, Valextra, Saldarini, Genny, Trussardi, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana etc....
> 
> And then there is the *Fidenza Village*, you can find the website (it have the enghisl language too) in google clicking Fidenza Village, the first result.
> 
> You found high prices in the outlets in Flocence or Switzerland because "they are rich" and their prices are high for everything you will buy eheheh..
> 
> Let me know!!
> 
> Bye
> Debby


----------



## Stray Cat

Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


Hi Debby,

I am an Italian citizen, but I was born and raised in America. My grandfather came from Samarate (VA), near Milano, and I am registered with A.I.R.E. in Samarate. I want to move to Italy with my family, but I've never been there and I don't know anything about the system. Would you be able to answer some questions about getting settled in Italy? Also, would I be accepted as an Italian since I have Italian citizenship, or would I be considered a foreigner since I grew up in America?

Thanks for your help. Looking forward to hearing from you.
Norman.


----------



## smkrxz

hello debby

i have a mobile number in italy..i want to find out network provider for this number..

00393280599***

thanks in advance


----------



## NickZ

Stray Cat said:


> Hi Debby,
> 
> I am an Italian citizen, but I was born and raised in America. My grandfather came from Samarate (VA), near Milano, and I am registered with A.I.R.E. in Samarate. I want to move to Italy with my family, but I've never been there and I don't know anything about the system. Would you be able to answer some questions about getting settled in Italy? Also, would I be accepted as an Italian since I have Italian citizenship, or would I be considered a foreigner since I grew up in America?
> .


You've never been but want to move? Start with a long vacation during the winter. Come over Jan and stay until the end of March. Don't pick a tourist town but the sort of place you would like to live in. If you can manage during the winter then consider the move.

Do you speak Italian?


----------



## FrancoVisser

*Some help please!*

Ciao Debbie!

I am a registered Specialist Clinical Psychologist who wants to move to Italy. Learning Italian and want to know whether you have ANY ideas or advice on where I can start looking for work - I am looking to teach / lecture or provide Therapeutic & Assessment services.

Gracie!
Franco


----------



## maleena

this is exactly what we are doing in september 2010. we are planning to have enough to live on for 3 months and explore the area we are staying in and look for work if we find work we will stay for 12 months and enrol our children into school.
We want to live in Toscana somewhere where I can get work teaching English (preferably private tutoring).


----------



## ramandeeb

Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


Hello Debby,
my name is Ramandeep from Indian nationality but i lives in Italy last 3 months illegel, my grilfriend have a German citizen, she would like me and want to get marriage. if do you have a idea than tell me how can we get marriage in italy.
thanks 
ramandeep.


----------



## cesarini

Debby said:


> Hey Georgia,
> 
> surely you can get your driving licence here in italy.
> You must only have the entry visa or similar, I think that u cannot get the driving licence if u'r here as a tourist.
> 
> Anyway, I have friends that are getting the driving lic just in this days and I'll be able to give u some correct informations next days.
> 
> Bye and sorry for my english


Hola Debby, i'm an italian lawyer i can tell you that it's necessary get also international driving licence for driving cars and bikes


----------



## ramandeeb

Hello Debby,
i ask to you few days before 1 question, but not answer.


----------



## ramandeeb

Hello Debby,
my name is Ramandeep from Indian nationality but i lives in Italy last 3 months illegel, my grilfriend have a German citizen, she would like me and want to get marriage. if do you have a idea than tell me how can we get marriage in italy.
thanks 
ramandeep.


----------



## ramandeeb

*information*

Hello Debby,
my name is Ramandeep from Indian nationality but i lives in Italy last 3 months illegel, my grilfriend have a German citizen, she would like me and want to get marriage. if do you have a idea than tell me how can we get marriage in italy.
thanks 
ramandeep.


----------



## cesarini

*RE: marriage*



ramandeeb said:


> Hello Debby,
> my name is Ramandeep from Indian nationality but i lives in Italy last 3 months illegel, my grilfriend have a German citizen, she would like me and want to get marriage. if do you have a idea than tell me how can we get marriage in italy.
> thanks
> ramandeep.


Dear Ramandeep ( a lot of indian citizen live in italy ) i think for you is better to get a marriage in Germany because the last italian law ( legge sulla sicurezza ) fordib marriage when one of two is irregular without permesso di soggiorno.


----------



## kgolson5

*moving to milan*

Hi, Debby- we are moving to milan in Nov. 09-- Could you suggest areas and what type of housing is best? Also, I am a Personal Trainer and Fitness Instructor-- any leads on where to work? Thanks


----------



## jdavids

*Looking For A Business Partner/Job*

Hi Debby 

Thank you for offering to help. Appreciate it.

I am semi-retired and I'm planning to move to italy and would like some information on:
1. Job prospects - anything even housecleaning will do. I have experience in foreign exchange and would like information about administration/customer service jobs at English establishments - accommodation/travel/estate agents.
2. Also interested in finding a business partner (gift shop) - African/Bushman arts like painted ostrich eggs, painted dishes, woven baskets, art, figurines, etc. 

I am looking at moving to Abruzzo/Milan.

Please, your advise would be valued and appreciated!

Best regards.

Jane


----------



## nicola rose

*Information please*



Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


 Hola Debbie, Im English and I have lived in Spain for nearly 6 years. I would like to know, what are the Italian people like in general? Do they welcome the British people to their country? Are they open minded etc? Any information will be most appreciated. Saludos Nicola


----------



## lvelo

*Hi, Im an american looking for some help*



Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


Hi Debby

I need some help in finding out how much a one bedroom furnished appartment would cost in South Italy, mainly Campobasso. I am trying to put together a budget so that I can move there for 6 months to a year. Can you help me?


----------



## NickZ

six months is a short term rental. If you want furnished I think you're stuck with something aimed at student. There is a soloaffitti in Campobasso IIRC. They should have a website.

Do you actually mean Campobasso proper? Or the province?

I've no idea what costs are at the moment but you certainly find a normal unfurinshed rental for less then 500 Euros. A small to midsized apartment.


----------



## maleena

try casa.it. It is in italian, but google translate is sufficient to give you an idea of what it says. send lots of emails to realestate in the area they are very helpful. I have just looked up some on casa.it and they have 2 bed apartments unfurnished from 350euros a month +utilities.


----------



## bilborough

Hi new to this forum, I am interested in information about the International School in Milan - good or bad!


----------



## morton

*Apartment Insurance*

Debby

We live in the UK but have an apartment in Milan which we use a lot. Can you direct me to some Italian Insurance Companies who insure apartments and their contents. We have been quoted £180 per annum in the UK and wondered if we could get it cheaper in Italy.

Also, do you know where we could source some contemporary art work/mirrors for the walls? There seems to be no middle ground i.e. it's either very expensive or Ikea! We'd like something in between.

Thanks

Madelaine


----------



## lizandleo

Debby said:


> Hello, I' m Italian and I don' t know how I found this forum (I was seeking for a spanish school)
> anyway I live in Milan and if u need some informations I can help you somehow
> 
> Bye!
> Debby


I am English living in the USA but my husband and myself are really wanting to move to Italy, somewhere on the coast near Sanremo its a big step to take, could you advise me on the employment situation in Italy? we both love to work and this is something that we will have to take into consideration


----------



## Phoenix EM

Hello friends,
I see Debbi hasn't posted for a long time now, maybe she has no time. Anyway, since a lot of people visit the discussion, perhaps someone will have advice for me.
We are interested in moving to Italy and registering as self-employed in Italy. Since we are EU citizens, there should be no administrative or legal obstacles for that. More specifically, we are curious about financial parameters of that, in short how much would be sufficient for the initial several months there, untill we start finding customers for our businesses.

Thanks in advance,
Mary


----------



## lizandleo

Phoenix EM said:


> Hello friends,
> I see Debbi hasn't posted for a long time now, maybe she has no time. Anyway, since a lot of people visit the discussion, perhaps someone will have advice for me.
> We are interested in moving to Italy and registering as self-employed in Italy. Since we are EU citizens, there should be no administrative or legal obstacles for that. More specifically, we are curious about financial parameters of that, in short how much would be sufficient for the initial several months there, untill we start finding customers for our businesses.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mary


Mary what line of business are you in? My husband and myself currently are living in the USA but are UK citizens thinking of moving to Italy, I believe we are going to travel there in September. My husband loves north coast but I am thinking that is the most expencive area to live in. Do you already have a property there?


----------



## Phoenix EM

Hi Liz and Leo

we don't have property in Italy, and we plan to rent. Here we run a small translation agency and organise language courses.


----------



## chelseakarina

Hi Debby. It is so kind of you to do this for people like us!!
I was wondering if you happened to know if Italy accepted Veterinarian credits from the U.S. For example; if I took veterinarian school here in the U.S, what would I need to do to qualify for a veterinarian in Italy. Is there a test, or some training? Any information is appreciated.
If you don't know, would you happen to know a place or person I can contact to recieve this information?

Thanks!
-Chelsea


----------



## xabiaxica

Debby hasn't been to the forum for over 18 months so I'm closing this thread


----------

